# Long 460 Overheating



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

Hey Everyone,
Been using the tractor for a while now but never for more then an hour or so… The last two times i’ve ran for more then an hour and the first time it pissed coolant out the overflow hose. Shut it down and carefully opened the radiator and added 2 gallons of antifreeze and let it cool down. I replaced the radiator cap in hopes that was the issue but ran it for a while again and I shut it down when the temp gauge was bordering the red so problem wasn’t solved by that. I have recently replaced the water pump, thermostat, coolant, hoses and now radiator cap. I have blown out the radiator too when i had it apart. I can’t remember if it had a thermostat before i did the water pump. Thought overheating would be the last thing to worry about! Any and all input is appreciated!

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Drew,

As my old Ford tractor aged, it started to get up near the red zone on the temperature gauge on hot days. I replaced the radiator with an aftermarket one and haven't had a problem since. If you have a radiator shop in town, they can probably restore yours to "as new" condition. That should solve your problems with overheating.


----------



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

sixbales said:


> Howdy Drew,
> 
> As my old Ford tractor aged, it started to get up near the red zone on the temperature gauge on hot days. I replaced the radiator with an aftermarket one and haven't had a problem since. If you have a radiator shop in town, they can probably restore yours to "as new" condition. That should solve your problems with overheating.


thanks for the advice i will have to look into refurb vs the $4-500 for replacement i was hoping it would be a cheaper fix but bout the only thing in the cooling department that’s not new!


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

Have you looked into the radiator to see if the pump is working?
When you add anti-freeze a 50/50 mix is good for about approx -50F (check the product) I believe straight anti-freeze needs water to cool without the water it will just boil away. Straight anti-freeze will freeze without water so do a 50/50 mix and see if you get cooling like you
should be getting. For anyone with a cab that has a heater make sure you open the heater to wide open when you change your anti-freeze this will prevent and air lock and you will never get any heat if you need it. On the older model vehicles you had to run the heater full blast when you added the mix or no heat.

willy


----------



## Drew M. (Apr 28, 2019)

willy81 said:


> Have you looked into the radiator to see if the pump is working?
> When you add anti-freeze a 50/50 mix is good for about approx -50F (check the product) I believe straight anti-freeze needs water to cool without the water it will just boil away. Straight anti-freeze will freeze without water so do a 50/50 mix and see if you get cooling like you
> should be getting. For anyone with a cab that has a heater make sure you open the heater to wide open when you change your anti-freeze this will prevent and air lock and you will never get any heat if you need it. On the older model vehicles you had to run the heater full blast when you added the mix or no heat.
> 
> willy


nope haven’t done that will do next outing with it, but i do know it’s premixed coolant and no cab unfortunately haha!


----------

